
Build a Positive News iOS Application Using the Power of Machine Learning - omarmhaimdat
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/build-a-positive-news-ios-application-using-the-power-of-machine-learning-dfabc2d598be
======
artembugara
Nice job. Btw, I have built my own news api service - newscatcherapi.com

I was not satisfied much with newsapi.org solution, so I've built my own.

If you would like to build another app that depends on a news feed, plz let me
know at artem [at] newscatcherapi [dot] com

